# jameer nelson...



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

What is the status on jameer? when is he coming back.. this injury must of been really serius.. is jameer still in the long term plans for the magic because i always hear howard, howard ,howard on being the focal point .. i just hope he doesn't leave orlando after this season..any suggestions on jameer?


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

dominikan_balla1 said:


> What is the status on jameer? when is he coming back.. this injury must of been really serius.. is jameer still in the long term plans for the magic because i always hear howard, howard ,howard on being the focal point .. i just hope he doesn't leave orlando after this season..any suggestions on jameer?


i think he's out for another 2 weeks. the future is dwight and jameer. now that we have darko and arroyo, they are also becoming the future. we're going to have a lot of depth and lots of talent very soon. penny's expiring contract and hill's expiring one also will free up cap room and let us make a big signing. i have a feeling we're goin to finish the season strong and not have a nice pick like it seemed like a few weeks ago


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I assumed that Nelson would be the automatic starter once Francis was dealt. But like I said before, if Arroyo keeps playing well and feeding the beast ... well, Nelson better get back soon or his job might be locked up by someone else.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I think they should trade Jameer in the offseason, he is not the point guard we need with Dwight. We need a point guard who is pass first shoot second. Thats what Arroyo is. I think this team needs to pickup a shooting guard who can has that explosive scoring punch that would compliment Dwight.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Dwight and Jameer play very well together. I like they're on court chemistry


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Trading Jameer would be stupid as hell. Arroyo will be traded before Jameer.


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

I like Jameer, I just think a point guard who was more of a distributer would only make the Magic better.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

BEEZ said:


> Dwight and Jameer play very well together. I like they're on court chemistry


Agree... trading jameer will be very foolish..i think he can be the best point guard in the nba in the future


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I want to see Jameer start at the 2-guard posistion, and Carlos start at the point. I think with a bit of ingenuity the Magic can have Jameer playing like a poor-man's Allen Iverson and have Carlos be a distributor/ defender of the big guard.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Duck34234 said:


> I want to see Jameer start at the 2-guard posistion, and Carlos start at the point. I think with a bit of ingenuity the Magic can have Jameer playing like a poor-man's Allen Iverson and have Carlos be a distributor/ defender of the big guard.


 Why? Arroyo is not that big Jameer is basically bigger than Arroyo


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> Why? Arroyo is not that big Jameer is basically bigger than Arroyo



Arroyo is probably a couple inches taller. But Jameer is definitely stockier. BEEX!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

yeah hes 6'2 lol @JNeice


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> yeah hes 6'2 lol @JNeice



lol @ BEEX thinking Jameer is 6'0" .... pwnage.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

lol he is in sneaks.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> lol he is in sneaks.



You mean stilletos?


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

any info on what jameer injury really is?


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

Jameer has a sprained right mid-foot according to NBA.com.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Jameer should be back after the West Coast road trip. I think he should come back and start right away, with Arroyo getting good minutes off the bench like he is now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> Jameer should be back after the West Coast road trip. I think he should come back and start right away, with Arroyo getting good minutes off the bench like he is now.



If had my way our lineup would work like this as soon as Jameer comes back

PG Nelson / Arroyo / Diener
SG Stevenson / Dooling / Ariza
SF Hill / Hedo / Ariza
PF Darko / Battie / Garrity
C Dwight / Kasun

And I'd be tempted to move Ariza ahead of Dooling.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

JNice said:


> If had my way our lineup would work like this as soon as Jameer comes back
> 
> PG Nelson / Arroyo / Diener
> SG Stevenson / Dooling / Ariza
> ...


ariza was happy to come here because he's gonna get more minutes than in n.y.... from the looks he might have way less minutes playing here.. now that hill, hedo are healthy


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

I want to see a starting backcourt with both Jameer Nelson and Carlos Arroyo and a back court with Darko and D12. I really could care less who starts at SF.


----------

